# R. I. P. Ryan Dunn



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

> Ryan Dunn, one of the stars of MTV's "Jackass," has died in a car crash. He was 34.
> 
> NBC Philadelphia reports that Dunn and another passenger died in a 3 a.m crash at Route 322 and New Street in West Goshen Township, Pennsylvania.
> 
> ...


RIP man..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

You see the pic of the Porsche?....wonder who the passanger was as well.....
R.I.P


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

AKSkirmish said:


> You see the pic of the Porsche?....wonder who the passanger was as well.....R.I.P


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks like he went out in true Jackass style......if I didn't know that was a car hanging from the tow truck I probably wouldn't be able to guess what it was.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Funny that he was the first one. The most calm and least reckless of them all. Funny guy and made the beard cool before Zach Galafanakis.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Drunk driving takes another.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

I just watched him on Minute to Win it


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

well that's a pisser. he was a cool clown.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

MPG said:


> Drunk driving takes another.


What a shame...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

What a shame, he was a really nice guy.

I met and hung out with some of the jackass guys when I lived in West Chester and Ryan was one of the nicest guys out of all of them.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

damm... r.i.p









he just started a new show to... guess thats going nowhere

f*ck drunk driving and that car looks absolutely fucked up


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

its a shame. 
so young. 
i wonder who the other person was in the car.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Nick G said:


> its a shame.
> so young.
> i wonder who the other person was in the car.


I'm dreading the news of who else was killed.

I knew a lot of the guys who weren't on TV.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

[email protected]° said:


> its a shame.
> so young.
> i wonder who the other person was in the car.


I'm dreading the news of who else was killed.

I knew a lot of the guys who weren't on TV.
[/quote]
yeah, i didnt personally, but i have a lot of friends who did and i feel for them. 
i hate to be the one that says it but this is why i hate drunk drivers. it only takes one bad decision, and for a guy who got famous making bad decisions, it sucks that this one cost him... and someone else.... their life. 
of course, this is if he was in fact drunk, no facts have come out other than that picture which doesnt mean he was driving hammered, it just means he had a cup full of liquid in his hand.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Sucks but I dont feel bad.

Thank God they didnt hurt anyone else...

when will people learn not to drink and drive?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

[email protected]° said:


> its a shame.
> so young.
> i wonder who the other person was in the car.


I'm dreading the news of who else was killed.

I knew a lot of the guys who weren't on TV.
[/quote]

If you go to any news outlet they have picture he tweeted two hours before he died. Supposedly the passenger is the third guy in the picture. More of a hometown friend and not from the jackass crew.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I read they ID'd him by his tattoos and facial hair..

Who knows if thats true.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

his body must have been pretty mangled


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> its a shame.
> so young.
> i wonder who the other person was in the car.


I'm dreading the news of who else was killed.

I knew a lot of the guys who weren't on TV.
[/quote]

If you go to any news outlet they have picture he tweeted two hours before he died. Supposedly the passenger is the third guy in the picture. More of a hometown friend and not from the jackass crew.
[/quote]

I don't know either of the guys in the pic.

relieved in a way, but still sad.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Really RIP







Say Dunn survived and his passenger died, wouldn't that be called manslaughter even if he was sober... Negligence should not be given any form of respect (RIP) but maybe a burn in hell you murderous bastard...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

which is why I dont feel bad that he died....

ti sucks but I dont feel bad about it..

People by now know what happens when you mix buzz and driving.....

I am glad they didnt kill anyone else/


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

sadboy said:


> which is why I dont feel bad that he died....
> 
> ti sucks but I dont feel bad about it..
> 
> ...


Add in the temptation to show off the power of your Porsche...Nothing good will come of that combo.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

He died how he lived, with car parts in his anus....rip


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Not to sound harsh but he was a f*cking idiot of the highest nature. I follow him on twitter and you should see the picture of him hours before he died. he looks fucked right up and with his money you can't tell me he couldn't afford a cab. Ryan Dunn was totally cool in Jackass and Viva La Bam but in death he was a self centered moron that not only killed himself but someone else as well...uncalled for and unacceptable!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I disagree with blaming him for his friends death...

He has a brain he could have cabbed as well but he chose to get into the car with a drunk driver IMHO.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bob351 said:


> I disagree with blaming him for his friends death...
> 
> He has a brain he could have cabbed as well but he chose to get into the car with a drunk driver IMHO.


So who was driving? Santa Claus? The only person to blame is the driver did Dunns actions not kill someone?

Ever seen a group of drunks??? It's the the definition of group think....Note the Vancouver riots


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

its not like he was forced to go with dunn...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Not like Dunn was forced to drive either


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

regardless if his friend was forced to go with him or not.
If the driver is drunk, which in this case he was, then the driver is at fault.

The guy could have said, I;m to drunk to drive but no he's a bad ass........


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

The driver is responsible for the passengers in his vehicle at all times....what ryan showed was a complete lack of responsibility and thought....it cost him his life and someone else as well! Lucky he died as I have seen what irresponsible driving choices have done and affected people that survived a drunk driving accident. So no pity from me!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Agreed

But i still think that people should have more responsibility on the fact you don't get into a car with a drunk driver or even let your friend drive drunk at all.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

bob351 said:


> Agreed
> 
> But i still think that people should have more responsibility on the fact you don't get into a car with a drunk driver or even let your friend drive drunk at all.


True but again if they are drunk then it is up to the driver if also intoxicated to say NO I am drunk we need to find another way home! My two bits anyway!

Another of the crash


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thats a good point, this all could have been avoided if dunn got a cab originally thus not having his friend make an intoxicated choice that ended his life.

Anyone else annoyed that all you read about in the news about this is twitter this twitter that so and so said this on twitter...i mean he f*cking died the last thing i would be doing if i was his friend would be posting on twitter about it.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bob351 said:


> Agreed
> 
> But i still think that people should have more responsibility on the fact you don't get into a car with a drunk driver or even let your friend drive drunk at all.


Do you carry a breathalyzer and test everyone you get in a car with? Some hard drinkers can very much hide the effects of alcohol...Alcohol effects your judgment, probably the reason the passenger got into the car lost his life, I just hope that individual didn't have a large family.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Too true Bob but that is the world we are in now....a A.D.D social networking world and that is to be expected. What I was saying is I follow Ryan Dunn on twitter and the last tweet he did is a picture of him pissed to the gills..not very bright and hard to say I feel sorry for him after that. I do however feel for his family and the family of the other that was killed. But by being 3 times over the legal limit and driving like a maniac is at the very least asking to be hurt at the very least!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

from this angle it looks like he was trying to make it on the exit ramp


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Two hours before his death.....yeah he looks like he can drive!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I dont want to say this but the two on the right look like









drinking out of a straw.....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

not to mention the light blue coloured drinks :laugh:


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

sadboy said:


> I dont want to say this but the two on the right look like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet the two "gays" don't look like an alcoholic homeless bum


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

I actually met Ryan Dunn in DC when he was doing the tour with Don Vito. He came out to the bar after the show and I was able to get a picture with him. I have it hanging in my basement. Nice guy to talk to. Too bad. Alcohol and speed is a deadly combination.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Too true Bob but that is the world we are in now....a A.D.D social networking world and that is to be expected. What I was saying is I follow Ryan Dunn on twitter and the last tweet he did is a picture of him pissed to the gills..not very bright and hard to say I feel sorry for him after that. I do however feel for his family and the family of the other that was killed. But by being 3 times over the legal limit and driving like a maniac is at the very least asking to be hurt at the very least!


wasnt it you who said they used to take crazy fast motercycle rides at night, drunk, with sunglasses on?

im not saying i feel bad for dunn for what happened, it was his fault without a doubt. but the way I see it, we all have done stupid things... i have done some very dumb things. most of us are lucky to have survived without doing major damage to ourselves or others (i presume). He wasnt lucky enough to live and learn from this one. 
so while we are all beating him up from our high horses, lets just all look at ourselves and think of the dumb sh*t we did that could have killed us or someone else and like my mom always said: if you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

http://ecdn0.hark.com/swfs/player.swf?1305835355

(Link)


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> http://ecdn0.hark.com/swfs/player.swf?1305835355
> 
> (Link)


hahahahahaha


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

It's the truth. All of us have done some irresponsible things. I know I have. I probably shouldnt be alive today (aside from the two deployments), I'm talking about just from idiotic things I've done. But I still dont feel bad for him. I'm 27 and I havent my life or anybody elses in jeopardy in years. He was what, 34? At that age, what he did is unacceptable and unforgivable.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nick G said:


> It's the truth. All of us have done some irresponsible things. I know I have. I probably shouldnt be alive today (aside from the two deployments), I'm talking about just from idiotic things I've done. But I still dont feel bad for him. I'm 27 and I havent my life or anybody elses in jeopardy in years. *He was what, 34? At that age, what he did is unacceptable and unforgivable.*


Beat me to it!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

we old men should know better by now...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i guess you guys have a point with him being 34 and should have known better, I just think that I am not going to sit here and judge someone when I myself havent always been as smart as I could be. I drove drunk as hell one time and was with a friend and when i think about it i get the chills and have never done it since or before that one time. i was like 20 but still... its just tragic, no matter how you look at it. Mostly i feel bad for his family and the family of the passenger. 
i dont subscribe to the "passenger wasnt at fault" line of logic either. i dont drive drunk, and i sure as f*ck dont get in cars with drunks either. if that passenger was his friend, he knew the risk he was taking.

case and point- that crash that killed that angels pitcher last year. the driver got life in prison, and the passenger who he was with (who was buying him beers, but also let him drive drunk) got charged with accessory as well... if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

DAMN SHAME!!! Him an Bam were my favorite in all these stuff. Even the CKY sh*t from back when we were little hood rat G's.. Always hate to hear something like that happens. I do feel bad for them, drinking an driving is a death wish, but doesn't mean he deserved to die for it... The time comes to pay the piper for all the wicked things we do....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

RedBelly11 said:


> DAMN SHAME!!! Him an Bam were my favorite in all these stuff. Even the CKY sh*t from back when we were little hood rat G's.. Always hate to hear something like that happens. I do feel bad for them, drinking an driving is a death wish, but doesn't mean he deserved to die for it... The time comes to pay the piper for all the wicked things we do....


Doesn't deserve to die...no one does...but he doesn't deserve to be clelebrated either. He made a complete irresponsible and immature descion!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

R.I.P. He lived and died by the sword. As for how he died no surprise. Someone from Jackass was bound to die sooner than later. My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

zippa said:


> R.I.P. He lived and died by the sword. As for how he died no surprise. Someone from Jackass was bound to die sooner than later. My condolences to his friends and family.


We've all made dumb decisions and done dumb things, just we're all here to post about it. I'm not gonna cast the first stone, but looks like a few without sin people have.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Such a shame, I agree that they are both at some fault for this in a way. Hell if I knew my friend was that sloshed I wouldnt let him drive, my friends think I'm anoying for it. Its weird I just started watching viva labam on netflix and one of the last eppisodes ive seen was where they stole bams mom pt cruiser and "pimped it out" and when she found out ryan had it she was pissed because "Ryans such a horrible driver" and even ryan himself said he was a bad driver in that eppisode.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Alcohol may or may not have been a factor but speed definitely was. You don't trash a car that bad crashing at 55mph.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Avatar~God said:


> Such a shame, I agree that they are both at some fault for this in a way. Hell if I knew my friend was that sloshed I wouldnt let him drive, *my friends think I'm anoying for it*. Its weird I just started watching viva labam on netflix and one of the last eppisodes ive seen was where they stole bams mom pt cruiser and "pimped it out" and when she found out ryan had it she was pissed because "Ryans such a horrible driver" and even ryan himself said he was a bad driver in that eppisode.


same here haha. i have almost faught some friends a few times.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

sadboy said:


> I dont want to say this but the two on the right look like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you can drink whatever you want with a straw when you're a NAVY SEAL.

It's a shame that Dunn got anybody killed, but killing one of the baddest (or formally judging by the pic) men on the planet really sucks.

"The passenger was Zachary Hartwell, one of the men posing in the photos Dunn posted to Twitter of himself drinking with friends just hours before the crash. Hartwell was a* Navy SEAL with three tours of duty in Iraq*, RadarOnline.com reports. He had been married less than a year, to wife Rachel."

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/06/21/zachary-hartwell-ryan-dunn-crash-passenger_n_881157.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000008


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

/\

still looks like a fruit......

/leaves


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I cut drunk people out of cars for a living, i see this situation all the time, its his own stupid fault thank god he didnt collide with any oncoming traffic...



> If your gonna be dumb you gotta be tough


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bob351 said:


> View attachment 203128


Bobby it looks like you're boyfriend needs to do more squats







Or you like older men


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bob351 said:


> View attachment 203130


So thats what you tell the 12 year old


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow i saw the movie yesterday, soo sad to read


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I feel bad about this, but it made me laugh..

*Ryan Dunn's last moments..*


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> I cut drunk people out of cars for a living, i see this situation all the time, its his own stupid fault thank god he didnt collide with any oncoming traffic...


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Prelim blood test shows a BA of 0.196. Car was supposedly doing 130mph when it crashed.....least he went quick.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Does anyone else find it f*cked up that 'fans' are removing piece of the wreckage from an scene of an accident - and selling them on eBay? Not so much the eBay part - that's just dumb, but all those pieces are still some type of evidence in an open investigation..


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

And yet another example why alcohol is bad. So does this mean the bar he was at is going to get a law suite? They are responsible for serving the customer beyond a certain limit. Should be manditory at bars for drivers to hand over keys and upon leaving the bar be tested. Ya ya people will bitch about it but it would also save a lot of lives. You get drunk to a certain point and you simply dont give a flying fuk then this is what happens.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

0S1R1S said:


> And yet another example why alcohol is bad. So does this mean the bar he was at is going to get a law suite? They are responsible for serving the customer beyond a certain limit. Should be manditory at bars for drivers to hand over keys and upon leaving the bar be tested. Ya ya people will bitch about it but it would also save a lot of lives. You get drunk to a certain point and you simply dont give a flying fuk then this is what happens.


Read in one of the articles they reviewed security camera footage from the bar he was at and despite his BA level he was acting normally when he left. No charges for the bar.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

first time i ever saw bam cry. heartbreaking all around man
what a damn shame


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

The people selling the car parts on ebay are scum.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Kind of creepy, Bam predicted Dunns death by car accident years ago.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know, I'm probably one of the few that actually does feel bad for Dunn. Of course there's some that go out and aim to get fit-shaced and go for a joy ride, but in what I've seen not many come out of a bar and go "Yea man, I'm tossed...lets drive." It's a mistake, albeit a stupid, preventable mistake but an accident nonetheless. I highly doubt the guy would have gone out there and risked his life and his passenger's as a cheap thrill. He probably thought he was fine and he would get home safe even if he did double the speed limit on his way; he was probably just as surprised as the rest of us when he lost control. I don't know...just my two cents...

As for that new clip, anyone that steals pieces of his wheeled coffin for profit is disturbed. I know people that kept stuff from their own accidents as a reminder, but profiting off of this guys death is disgusting. Bam looked pretty banged up too...hope that guy is going to be good after this


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dude, driving drunk is not a mistake. wtf is wrong with this generation? no accountability. no personal responsibility. of course he didnt mean to kill himself, but its not a "mistake". he was a dick f*ck and drove when he shouldnt have. hes an adult. time to play with the big boy rules.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Central said:


> dude, driving drunk is not a mistake. wtf is wrong with *this generation?* no accountability. no personal responsibility. of course he didnt mean to kill himself, but its not a "mistake". he was a dick f*ck and drove when he shouldnt have. hes an adult. time to play with the big boy rules.


Its not just "this" generation, every generation has done it! Something you see as acceptable at 18, or 20, is something you might think twice about at 25 or older. I have heard crazy stories from "older generations" (and even seen it with younger!) about them/friends driving drunk before highschool when the drinking age was 18, and I know generations before them surely made bad decisions too. Not to mention my home state is know for DUIs and DUI fatalities per mile of road.

Everybody can look back at atleast ONE time in their life they did something morally irresponsible, or possibly put other people at risk. As discussed in many other topics, everybody reacts differently to substances. Every adult should know their limit and when to say NO, and like you said, you pay to play. Either you get snatched up for a DUI, go to the drunk tank and wise up, or you loose control and hurt yourself and or other people. Being drunk is no excuse for making poor decisions, and nothing pisses me off more than when people say "I was wasted" as an excuse, like they didnt think and make a conscious decision at the time.

I could tell you stories of things I shouldn't have done, but through some miracle I survived and learned from it instead of repeating the same mistake.

RIP Random Hero


----------

